# [Q] how to change stupid personalize button to something of use?



## jay2487

I found this thread
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/rosie-remaps-updated-change-the-personalize-button-on-your-desire-z/

but it seems to freeze up my Sensation, I tried a couple different methods but with no luck. Anyone had any luck changing these?


----------



## rddocke

I agree it should turn into browser. How often do you change your phones settings especially if you can just long press the screen. I browse every day. So ya I'm looking for this answer too


----------



## johnson8cyl

Go here and you can remap for browser

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1210563


----------



## roman

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3216


----------

